# Buying Rustic Land in Algarve, Portugal



## daynaG (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi, we're buying land in Monchique region, in Algarve, Portugal. Anyone have experience with lawyers down there? What are the typical fees? We're also dealing with a land with a few illegal houses, a mud house that might be pre-1951. Does anyone know if it's possible for us to find out on our own without going through the architect or lawyer if the house is in fact a pre-1951 house? 

So many questions. Also, has anyone gone through this whole process without an architect? 

There are actually 2 illegal houses on the property, one that might be a pre-1951 mud house and another that was built in 1987, which apparently might become legal due to new laws... if anyone can shed some light onto this deep mystery that would be greatly appreciated. Specifically where we need to go to get the proof that the house was a pre-1951 building, we've heard something about retrieving military photos?

Any info would be so so appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome.If you are buying property then you'll have the *Promissory* *Contract* (contrato de promessa de compra e venda) which contains all the information of the articles you agree (when signed) to buy with a, normally,10% deposit. The articles are listed under their unique registration numbers on the Land Registry so their information can be accessed by authorized persons (you just need to register/pay/ask someone who is registered). How can you judge that there are "illegal houses" on "the property" without the information held on the Land Registry? Good luck with dealing with the military.


----------

